

World's largest gold coin (one metric ton) - japaget
http://www.1tonnegoldcoin.com/

======
DevX101
It's worth about $52 million USD.

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=1+metric+ton+of+gold+va...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=1+metric+ton+of+gold+value)

